# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Detroit Pistons 6:30PM CST CSNC FXDT



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#f9002d"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.pistons.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/det_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/det/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Pistons.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(27 - 33) (13 - 17 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #f9002d">Detroit Pistons(48 - 11) (26 - 2 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.palacenet.com/"><img src="http://olerkiilerich.dk/lakers/2004/foto/the_palace_of_auburn_hills.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.palacenet.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">The Palace of Auburn Hills</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Auburn Hills, MI, March 8, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Detroit Pistons 6:30PM CST CSNC FXDT</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #f9002d; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chauncey_billups" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chauncey_billups.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chauncey_billups"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chauncey Billups<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Colorado</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_hamilton" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_richard_hamilton.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_hamilton"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rip Hamilton<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 7'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tayshaun_prince" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tayshaun_prince.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tayshaun_prince"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tayshaun Prince<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 9'' - Kentucky</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rasheed_wallace" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rasheed_wallace.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rasheed_wallace"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rasheed Wallace<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 11'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_wallace" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_wallace.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_wallace"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Wallace<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 9'' - Virginia Union</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_malik_allen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Malik Allen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Villanova</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Dominguez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #f9002d; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_mcdyess" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_antonio_mcdyess.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_mcdyess"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Antonio McDyess<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Alabama</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carlos_delfino" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_carlos_delfino.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carlos_delfino"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Carlos Delfino<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 6'' - Santa Fe, Argentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lindsey_hunter" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_lindsey_hunter.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lindsey_hunter"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Lindsey Hunter<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Jackson State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_evans" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_maurice_evans.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_evans"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Maruice Evans<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Texas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I hope Chapu has another birthday tonight.

If Chandler can stay out of foul trouble, we'll have a realistic chance at this game. If he's in foul trouble we're going to need huge games from a couple of guys.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Haha, nice Pistons pics, Kukoc.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

During commercials and after the game I'm going to try to get a better look at Pittsburgh's Aaron Gray on ESPN game starts at 8.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I just put down a million points in vbookie. Go Bulls

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=248843


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. big spender. i put down 10,000 points!

here is the "my bulls" e-news for the game.

http://archives.subscribermail.com/msg/GAME64C2A168.htm

btw, the pistons cheerleaders are leading the luvabulls in the dance-off tournament thingy.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

It's always good to watch a game between the only two Eastern Conference teams to win a championship in the last 20 years.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

This should be another interesting match-up between these two teams, although we all know who the best team of the two is right now. I'm banking on the Bulls to win this one tonight.

Also, I've made my first vBookie bet. I started small and bet 300 points on Chicago tonight. I may put more down on other games where we have a better chance of winning.

GO BULLS TONIGHT!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Hustle said:


> During commercials and after the game I'm going to try to get a better look at Pittsburgh's Aaron Gray on ESPN game starts at 8.


I will be as well, but the more I see him, the less and less impressed I become (caught about 5 Pitt games this year). He seems like a good college player, but I don't think his game translates to the pros very well. I don't see him as more than a career backup (or very poor starter) at his ceiling.


----------



## Kirkology (Mar 8, 2006)

It would be nice to get a win but I just don't see it happening.

Also, I'm new to these boards; how do I upload a custom avatar?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Kirkology said:


> It would be nice to get a win but I just don't see it happening.
> 
> Also, I'm new to these boards; how do I upload a custom avatar?



welcome.

you can upload a custom avatar when you are a *supporting member!* or you can choose from the stock (smaller) avatars. go to your UCP to check that out. 


http://basketballboards.net/forum/subscriptions.php?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Bulls getting rocked by Detroit, in the cheerleading department that is http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east1_chi-v-det.html

Let's hope it's not a precursor for tonight!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Does anyone else bet on games with vBookie? I just started using it, and it seems like an interesting tool to use to get extra points and stuff. Anyone else here already bet on tonight's game, and if so, how much did you stake on the game?

I put up 300 points since it's my first time betting.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Does anyone else bet on games with vBookie? I just started using it, and it seems like an interesting tool to use to get extra points and stuff. Anyone else here already bet on tonight's game, and if so, how much did you stake on the game?
> 
> I put up 300 points since it's my first time betting.


I never have, but I do bet the real money.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Bulls getting rocked by Detroit, in the cheerleading department that is http://www.nba.com/features/dance_east1_chi-v-det.html
> 
> Let's hope it's not a precursor for tonight!


 I think a pistons cheerleader posts on this site, who we had to ban but is still posting as another name.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

PowerWoofer said:


> Does anyone else bet on games with vBookie? I just started using it, and it seems like an interesting tool to use to get extra points and stuff. Anyone else here already bet on tonight's game, and if so, how much did you stake on the game?
> 
> I put up 300 points since it's my first time betting.


Yeah, I wasn't aware of this feature either. Seems pretty interesting. 

I bet all my available points (14629) on the Bulls. :greatjob:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Does anyone else bet on games with vBookie? I just started using it, and it seems like an interesting tool to use to get extra points and stuff. Anyone else here already bet on tonight's game, and if so, how much did you stake on the game?
> 
> I put up 300 points since it's my first time betting.


If you hit info on the bet, it will show you who bet how much on which team.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=4616


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Come on Bulls!
Tyson needs a huge game on the boards and defensively!
Gordon to give us some scoring tonite.
Hinrich to run the show
Nocioni to continue a good performance of the bench
Skiles to coach well and not be stupid


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls starting

*kirk
ben
tyson
allen
deng*


pistons pre-game comments making a "thing" over the skiles/rip feud. 

hopefully the pistons are rusty having been off since the weekend - i can dream right? :laugh:


EDIT: nocioni did not start even though the pistons feed had him in the starting five. sorry!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sheed trash talkin' chandler as he's at the FT line:

ball don't lie.


shut the **** up rasheed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich backs off, to Allen to Gordon top of the circle jumper. GOOD. 9-9 8:00 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sheed to Ben Wallace. soft jumper left wing GOOD 11-9 Pistons.

Luol cutting to the basket. pass from Tyson GOOD. 11-11 Prince has it. to Sheed jumper MISS.

Lu boards. Hinrich brings it up. to Allen, fakes drives jumper GOOD.

Billups shoots. MISS. Big Ben boards. to Sheed. three. MISS. Hamilton boards layup GOOD and 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

14-13 Pistons.

6:27 left

HInrich up top. to Deng. jumper. blocked by Prince. Deng has the tap, drives layup GOOD.

15-14 Bulls . Billups has it. defensive three seconds. on Malik Allen. 5:54 left


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

gordon sits with two fouls. duhon in.

deng continues the hot play from last night!

seven lead changes already in the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It didn't even look like Ben touched Rip on his 2nd foul.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich with a great feed to Tyson and he misses everything 

Duhon drains a trey. :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups makes the technical.

Billups has the inbounds. Hamilton baseline, dribbles to the outside. jumper MISS.

Allen to Deng, pass deflected. stolen. Prince dribbles. to Sheed. for three. MISS.

Hinrich has it. to Tyson,splits defenders, layup. in and out. ball OOB bulls ball.

Hinrich to Deng. back to Hinrich .crossover to Chandler, jumper off the glass MISS.

Hamilton around the screen. MISS.

Duhon around a curl THREE. GOOD! 18-15


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

You would think after 5 years of Chandler, I'd be used to him shooting layups like a 5th grade girl, but no, I'm still not.
It's disgusting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups baseline jumper. MISS. Big Ben taps it out.

Billups around the screen MISS. fouled by Hinrich. non-shooting.

Songaila and Pike come in.

Duhon has it. around the FT line. out to Songaila. jumper. GOOD. 20-15 Bulls.

Billups drives loses the ball. Prince has to shoot it. MISS. 

Songaila posts up. turnaround hook. MISS.

Prince drives. Chandler with the BLOCK!!! timeout.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

That block by Chandler was sweeeeeet.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh no. it's pike!


and chandler has reverted to catching the ball and bringing it down to his knees. it's a habit he actually sorta broke last year, but he's doing it again. UP, tyson, bring it UP not down!! geez.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

looks like Ben is up to his old fouling ways. He was pretty good at getting out of foul trouble but if Duhon can keep shooting like he did, I say keep Du on there until he starts to struggle. You know Duhon will play good defense at least.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hamilton has it. to Ben for the easy bucket.

Duhon around the screen. to Pike, dump to Tyson. offensive foul..Ben drew the charge.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What the hell Tyson, how do you not expect to get an offensive foul when you just run him over.
You could see that coming as soon as he caught the damn ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hunter in for chauncey. ball tipped out. Bulls ball.

Duhon drives, layup MISS. but fouled by Lindsey.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

duhon
pike
tyson
songo
nocioni

on the floor for the bull.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Pike with a nice dish to Songo, gets it back and drains a long 2.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Excellent quarter, Bulls up 24-17. Really bad execution on the last shot but oh well. Keep it up Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What in the world was that? letting Duhon dominate the ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pike to Noc. back to Pike on the line jumper. GOOD.

Nocioni knocks the ball away from Evans and a foul on Evans. Duhon has it to Songaila out to Noc. baseline jumper GOOD..

timeout Pistons. 28-17 Bulls


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

does every team in the league have the obese guy dance team? the pistons have "the spare tires". i do not need to see that. 

pike on fire from the corner!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mcdyess jumper MISS. OOB pistons ball. hamilton has it. out to Hunter for three. GOOD.

Duhon brings it up. to Luke to Noc on the block. finger rolls it in on the turnaround.

30-20.

Hamilton baseline jumper GOOD. Songaila has it. to Pike off a luke screen. Songaila runner MISS.

The whiteness.. Luke, Songaila, Nocioni, Pike and now Hinrich will come in, maybe for Duhon...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Evans for three GOOD.

Pike for three MISS. timeout..


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

The refs love picking on Schenscher, poor guy.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Songaila keeps jacking to no avail...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben, Luke, Songaila, Hinrich, Nocioni

Wallace with it. downlow. foul on Luke. his first. 30-25 8:16 left

Billups to Delk around the screen. to Dyess to Billups. jumper MISS.
Hinrich to Songaila, to Noc, out to Songaila long jumper MISS.

foul on Songaila holding. 

Billups to Wallace runner, against Tyson. MISS. Ben brings it up. drives BLOCKED by Dice.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> The whiteness.. Luke, Songaila, Nocioni, Pike and now Hinrich will come in, maybe for Duhon...


spongy, i almost had to adjust the TV. 

ben
kirk
nocioni
songo
luke

somebody on another board i was reading asked if the bulls had signed "that kid who played cher's kid in 'mask'". lmao. 

chandler in for lucky luke. thank you. 
malik in for songo.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni pullup jumper GOOD! 32-25. 

Billups to Wallace, drive spaces his man, pullup jumper GOOD.


Nocioni to Hinrich donwlow, to Allen jumper in and out. GOOD basket. offensive interference on the pistons. 

Billups pullup for three. GOOD 

34-30. Bulls

Ben clears to Hinrich to Allen baseline. MISS.
timeout. 5:46 left


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Noc playing really well


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> somebody on another board i was reading asked if the bulls had signed "that kid who played cher's kid in 'mask'". lmao.


I love Rocky!!

Laura Dern looked very good in the movie.

oooh and about the game. i do like the way we are playing. Chapu is really coming through tonight.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

That should be goal tending, but there is no way we get that call in these guys house.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pike tried to draw a charge but the foul is on him.

Billups brings it up. Evans outside. to Dice. baseline jumper MISS. Tyson MISS.

Hinrich drives and gets fouled. makes the first. and the second 36-30.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Man, I hate the pull up jumpers on the break.
We had numbers too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups turnaround on Hinrich MISS. 

Noc has it. to Hinrich. gets bumped by Hinrich. foul

Gordon for three GOOD!. 39-30. Dice jumper MISS.. Sheed boards.

Nocioni fouls Mcdyess.

pistons inbound. to Billups. to Delk for three. MISS.

Nocioni gets the board after a scrum..

Hinrich drives, kick out to Noc. MISS. Tyson taps it out. Pistons ball.

Billups sets up. runner. MISS. Gordon on the break. to Hinrich on the pullup MISS.

Billups on the halfcourt set inside to Wallace inside to Prince. dunks it. 

39-32 Bulls. timeout. 3:27 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Man, I hate the pull ups jumpers on the break.
> We had numbers too.


 I know. why are they afraid of the contact?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I know. why are they afraid of the contact?


Seriously, the worst part about that was Ben dished it to him and just stopped at the free throw line.
Didn't bother to cut to the hoop or go after a rebound.

That's just playing weak.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that was ill-advised on the kirk's part.

and he knew it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sheed, Chauncey, Prince, Dice, Delk

Chandler, Nocioni, Deng, Hinrich, and Gordon

Gordon passes and Tyson grabs it and puts it in. 

Delk to Wallace inside to Mcdyess. inside Delk.

Billups comes up with it. blocking foul on Nocioni. his third. 41-32 Bulls. Delk to shoot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

dish it if they have numbers..

Hinrich loses the ball.. Billups has it. to Prince to Sheed up top. Ben otuside. jumper.

Ben Gordon transition three. GOOD!

44-34 Bulls

Billups to Wallace to Prince. spins lays it off the glass and GOOD. foul on Deng. 

44-36 Bulls. missed the FT.

Duhon pushes it out to Songaila jumper baseline MISS.

Prince has it left wing. cuts baseline. gets it back. jumper MISS.

Wallace boards, to Sheed dunks and gets fouled.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Our guys need to learn how to foul, how many 3 the hard way's do the Pistons have tonight, 2 plays/fouls in a row on Deng


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

gordon passes it to ben wallace. 

nice.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sheed gets the FT. 44-39 Bulls

Ben drives, gets fouled by Delk reach-in.

1:15 left. inbounds. to Ben pullup jumper. MISS. scrum for the ball. Ben has it back. bounce pass to Big Ben.

lob to Tayshaun GOOD. alley oop dunk

Allen baseline jumper GOOD.

Hamilton jumper MISS. in and out. 

Ben has it up top. bounce pass. off the pistons. kickball

Skiles wants a 20 second timeout. 46-41 7.1 secs left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon in bounds to Allen screen. Ben has it back. fouled at the three point line. will shoot three. yikes. double teamed


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bulls up 7 at half. Awesome.

Keep playing strong in the 2nd half boys.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

geez Ben. misses the first.. makes the second. and makes the third.

Hamilton brings it up. to Delk for three MISS. half time. 

48-41 Bulls lead.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ooooh. rasheed! fouls ben shooting the three!

misses the first
makes the second.

close up of incredulous rasheed thinking he's been wronged. he rolls his eyes. lol.

makes the third.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls didn't let up after the first quarter like they did against the nets last night. This has been a steady first half but I've seen the Pistons do this before. I've watched too many Pistons games this year to know they are just messing around.

We need to play even tougher to withstand the ensuing onslaught. I like how balanced the scoring is and how crisp the execution of plays looks tonight. We need to be in control the rest of the game and not let up any. 

I know this sounds generic but the Pistons can score in bunches.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Surprisingly great basketball from us on both ends of the court. The first 5 mins. of the 3rd qtr is the key to where this game is headed.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Surprisingly great basketball from us on both ends of the court. The first 5 mins. of the 3rd qtr is the key to where this game is headed.


Keeping the crowd quiet too


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pistons 35% from the floor. bulls 54%.


pistons assistant coach: they just don't back down. we have to do a better job containing them. 




blood on the horns! c'mon bulls! :rbanana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik has it to Hinrich. something happened because the camera didn't change.

Malik Allen steals. to Ben pullup jumper MISS. but gets fouled by Prince. 

That was a BS foul...wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben splits FT's

to Wallace to Prince, drives floater GOOD.

Hinrich loses the ball. Detroit Basketball. I had to type that

Wallace to Billups, drives out to Hamilton, jumper MISS. Deng boards.

Hinrich runner MISS. in and out.

49-43 Bulls

Prince floater MISS. Hinrich to Deng on the lob. alleyoop messed up.

Prince is hurt. timeout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How could Kirk blow that pass to Deng? . Inexcusable.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Delfino in. 

Billups pullup floater in and 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Gordon on the baseline jumper GOOD.

Billups brings it up. to Sheed for three. MISS.

Gordon has it. against Billups. screen by Chandler out to Gordon back to Chandler . post move faces up. hook. terrible.

Sheed to Hamilton .fallaway jumper MISS

Gordon boards. to Deng circles, drives. blocked by Sheed.

Hamilton drives gets wrapped up by Hinrich. timeout. 51-46


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

All season long I've noticed only one Bulls player is willing to pass theb ball to TC in the post - Ben. And I don't know Y he does it. TC is the worst skilled offensive player in the league. U NEVER tell him to create a shot for himself. Giving it to him is the equivalent of a turnover.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hamilton splits FT's Hamilton grabs the miss. jumper blocked by Allen. 

Prince to inbound. Billups around a screen roll. jumper GOOD 51-49

OOB bulls ball. off hamilton. Hinrich to Deng circles jumper MISS.

Hamilton jumper MISS. Tyson boards.

Hinrich brings it up and gets fouled by the bump..

Deng to Gordon around a screen, crazy jumper gets it in, trying to get fouled 53-49


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups hits the jumper. 53-52. 

Deng loses the ball. Delfino grabs it, drives gets fouled by the Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Too many stupid turnovers. They're going to get the lead and it didn't even look like they had to try.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

...and the Pistons lead, after the Bulls lead by 7 less than 6 minutes ago.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What the hell, Rip was just riding Hinrich from behind, no call.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I have to add Hamilton bumped Hinrich and got called for the foul

Delfino hits both FT's

Ben jumper MISS. Allen boards. to Noc short jumper GOOD

Wallace to Big Ben, to Billups. to Sheed on the left wing. jumper GOOD.

Allen layup MISS. Tyson tips it in. GOOD. delay of game warning on the bulls

Hamilton off a screen. GOOD

Hinrich crossover, floater MISS. gets bumped no call.... just play

OOB bulls ball on an errant pass.

Gordon three try. MISS.

Big Ben boards. to Hamilton jumper MISS.

Nocioni jumper MISS. allen gets the board.

Ben Gordon hits the jumper. 59-58 Bulls. timeout


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KHinrich12 said:


> What the hell, Rip was just riding Hinrich from behind, no call.


 They called some weak fouls on the Pistons though.

And Kirk could not have gotten continuation on that play


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups jumper MISS.

Ben brings it up. around a screen. pullups, lost it.

Ben Wallace layup MISS. tipped GOOD

Songaila right wing jumper GOOD.

61-60 Bulls.

Wallace layup GOOD. 

Tony Delk called for the holding foul. Sheed comes out, Deng comes in for Chandler.

Songaila to Duhon, Billups called for the foul. They are in the penalty.. That's nice.

Duhon makes the first. and the second 63-62. 2:29 left in the third


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mcdyess misses it. Big ben pass to little Ben.

Nocioni to Songaila, spins and gets called for the offensive foul... darn


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

No such thing as an over the back foul when u're playing the Pistons.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jesus, Duhon! What a dumb foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups three and gets fouled. by Duhon.

wow, that was a dumb foul. why put a hand on the guy?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I want to win, of course.

But win or lose, what's better than a nailbiting, fight to the death back and forth game between Bulls and Pistons?

(answer: win, not lose is the only good result...but still).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups makes three. 65-63. 

Duhon gets it blcoked. 

Billups to Delk out to delfino. three. MISS. Nocioni boards. to Gordon to Deng, layup. gets wrapped up. will shoot.

misses the first. makes the second. 65-64 Pistons

Mcdyess fell Bulls ball. Nocioni to Duhon. Duhon steps on the OOB line. Detroit ball...

UGH DUHON.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Man, hate to say Skiles was right, these guys do whine after every single call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

16 pts in the 3rd qtr. And I don't see it getting better.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups THREE GOOD.

Songaila inside, gets the ball knocked out by Big Ben.

Deng to Nocioni, Three. MISS

Billups three try, tried to get fouled. MISS.

Tyson comes in. with .9 secs left. 

Tyson taps it but goes OOB. 68-64 Pistons fourth quarter to start


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Duhon responsible for about a negative six point swing towards the end of the quarter. Yikes. 

Ok Bulls, 4th quarter. Whatcha got?


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

How much are the Pistons paying the refs here? Billups didn't get fouled on that three he just stuck his legs up in the air like he had. It made it even more obvious that he wasn't fouled when the rest of his body didn't go backwards which would necesitate the legs going up in the air.

Then a series after that when Delfino missed the three and Wallace keeps it alive, you can clearly see Wallace just pushing Gordon away with an open hand to his chest. WTF is that?!?!?


I've seen this kind of crap all game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This one's going downhill quick, need to pick our game back up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chauncey brings it across. to Hamilton fallaway jumper GOOD.

Duhon brings it . to Songaila. bounce pass. to Noc, loses it.

Billups for two. GOOD 

Nocioni drives. gets fouled by Dice. will shoot two. 
Tyson comes back in.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

JPTurbo said:


> How much are the Pistons paying the refs here? Billups didn't get fouled on that three he just stuck his legs up in the air like he had. It made it even more obvious that he wasn't fouled when the rest of his body didn't go backwards which would necesitate the legs going up in the air.
> 
> Then a series after that when Delfino missed the three and Wallace keeps it alive, you can clearly see Wallace just pushing Gordon away with an open hand to his chest. WTF is that?!?!?
> 
> ...


Its the same calls we got in the Dynasty years. Can't complain too long or loud. We haven't got the benefit, but we've been jobbed much worse than tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni misses the first. I think he made the second

72-65

Hamilton two. MISS. tapped to Ben. Hamilton has it. Hamilton on the second chance three. GOOD

Hinrich quick two. GOOD.

Hamilton cuts across the lane and turnaround jumper is GOOD.

77-67.

Nocioni for three. GOOD

Ben Wallace lays it in. 79-70 Pistons

Bulls lose the ball. to Mcdyess. Big ben gets it low. gets fouled. will shoot two. foul on Noc


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow. The Pistons are a lot better than the Bulls.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

McDyess and the Wallaces are a load up front...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Big Ben misses both FT's, almost got tapped in by Dice. Mcdyess fouls Allen on the board.

Sheed in for Ben Wallace.

Ben Gordon brings it up. to Deng. jumper GOOD.

Hunter to Hamilton acorss to Wallace, inside to Mcdyess. jumper GOOD.

Chris Duhon for three. MISS. Noc boards. Ben Gordon for three. GOOD.

81-75.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sheed baseline jumper GOOD.

Gordon for three. GOOD!! He has his shooting shoes on..keep going to him...

Hunter to Sheeed, Sheed drives gets fouled by Malik. timeout.

7:29 left. 79-83 Pistons


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

From the way things have been said in this thread, it sounds like another cheap game by the Pistons, and they keep getting the lucky fouls because they are the best team in the league. It's nnot fair they get calls that other teams don't, because it means other teams have to play twice as hard and get have the credit that the Pistons do. That's not fair. And I know it was the same thing during the dynasty years, but things like that should be corrected. It makes the game kind of corrupt that they get all the calls for them and not against them.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben! You may need to do this thing all by yourself.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

They have McDyess and the two Wallaces. Thats a very good frontcourt. It makes the Bulls seem short and untalented in comparison.

I think McDyess could start for the Bulls.


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Its the same calls we got in the Dynasty years. Can't complain too long or loud. We haven't got the benefit, but we've been jobbed much worse than tonight.


I guess I'm just mad since it came at such a crucial point of the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm seeing a fairly called game on both sides. It really isn't bad at all. We are getting to the line but we need to make the FT's. We've been splitting so many.

Prince to inbound. to Billups. faces up. to Hamilton quick jumper GOOD.

Gordon pass to Noc Duhon drives, gets fouled. foul on McDyess. will shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon makes good on both. 80-85 Pistons.

Sheed long jumper GOOD.

Duhon inside to Tyson. knocked away by the Pistons. Wallace has it. knocked away by Deng.

Deng floater. GOOD

87-85. Pistons 6 min left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sheed jumper faked himself out. ups and downs. traveling.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni jumper GOOD.

87-84. Pistons.

Sheed dunks and one. 89-84. fouled by Tyson


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

GB said:


> They have McDyess and the two Wallaces. Thats a very good frontcourt. It makes the Bulls seem short and untalented in comparison.
> 
> I think McDyess could start for the Bulls.


 That's an understatement. Mcdyess could start for many many teams. Can he start over Malik? that's a tough call...... :uhoh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc and Ben carrying us.

Favoritism alert: Kirk out most of the 4th quarter due to a TO trying to split the doubleteam.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andres inbounds. to Ben. double teamed. Nocioni drives. layup GOOD

90-86

Billups. drives. MISS.

Ben has it faces up. against Chauncey. called for the reachin

Duhon has it. ANOTHER TURNOVER. This is one of the worst I've seen from Duhon.

Hamilton drives gets fouled by Ben. 90-86 Pistons


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

****.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

makes good on both. 92-86. Pistons.

Hinrich to Deng. to tyson, back to Deng. jumper MISS

Billups to Prince. Prince dunks it. 94-86 Pistons.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Detroit has the most annoying public address music/announcer/etc. I've heard in a while.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Detroit has the most annoying public address music/announcer/etc. I've heard in a while.


But a good team. We have one of the best public address music/announcer/etc. I've heard in a while, but our team isn't so hot.

So it all equals out.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been hoping, like everybody should, that we make the playoffs to get a little more seasoning for our young guys. But I'm feeling like if we winde up with the 8 spot, getting demoralized by Detriot won't do much good for our guys.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich brings it up. to Songaila. to Ben. doubleteamed to Nocioni to Hinrich top of the key. THREE GOOD.Hamilton baseline jumper MISS> 

Prince boards.

Billups to Prince. backs in. turnaround. MISS. Noc boards. to Deng baseline 
.out to Hinrich. Hinrich crossover over Ben. jumper MISS. Noc fouls Hamilton

94-89.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

turnovers killing the bulls tonight 16-8 and the assist to made basket, Detroit is at a 66.7% clip where the bulls at 48% even though the bulls are shooting over 50% from the field


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rip splits FT's Deng circles to Nocioni. three. GOOD

95-92 Pistons


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We'd be dead if the three point line did not exist. We may be anyway.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*GORDON!*


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

BEN.

2 point game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups drives. knocked out. Pistons ball..

Hamilton around the screen. jumper baseline GOOD.

97-92. 

Hinrich back to Gordon. for three. GOOD!. finally single coverage.

Billups on the wing. to Sheed. for three. GOOD. OUCH OUCH OUCH.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*WALLACE!!*


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

can anyone say Ben Gordon, bulls are hot from downtown, makes up for all those TO's


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Pistons have an answer for EVERYTHING. Wow.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Rasheed hates us with the power of a million suns.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

100-95


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

we have to make stops,stops,stops,damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Rasheed hates us with the power of a million suns.


 :rotf:


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

The Bulls took the Pistons best shot, and stayed with them the whole way. Hopefully we can win these types of games next season.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> we have to make stops,stops,stops,damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:



You cannot stop all of them. They move the ball well and can find the mismatch.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

The bulls have not had many defensive stops in the fourth tonite, but they are the best team in the East.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't believe we can play so incredible on O and still lose. Most frustrating game of the season.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

they are just double teaming Ben every chance they get to reset their defense.. I hope Ben can free himself.

Hinrich has it. brings it up. baseline bounce pass. kicked by the Pistons.

Hinrich inbounds.Gordon baseline. to Noc. thinks about the three. goes for the two handed jam.

Chauncey jumper GOOD. 

Ben drives the lane, floater GOOD

This is too tense.

102-99. 

Sheed runner. MISS. Nocioni has the ball. gets fouled. Nocioni to shoot two.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Nocioni should not choke here.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls defense = doggy poo. On the plus side, they are embarrasing the Pistons defense.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

That wasn't a foul, it was a mugging.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can we get a stop now?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni makes good on both. 102-101. 41.4 secs left.

Will the Pistons ever miss? we'll find out.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Win or lose...what does this game say about the Bulls?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

GB said:


> Win or lose...what does this game say about the Bulls?


That they make me nervous


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

You called it, one point game 40 ticks left, boy Noc has had two 20plus games in a row, very nice to see.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Sooooooo nervous now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Tyson's D has been pitiful in this 2nd half. Pitiful. F****g pitiful. The stupid dumbf*** keeps living Wallace open.


 Tyson has trust issues


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what the hell rip doing behind noce's back?such a *****


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

one stop plz one stop one stop


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF was that? :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Billups with it. to Hamilton. jumper MISS. 

Ben spins and bounce pass or something. What in the world.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ben has poor court vision.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Not even a shot.. Ben did carry the ball though. 

Sheed to shoot two.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Flip Saunders walked into the easiest job in the NBA.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

One of the weaknesses of BG's game are TO's


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Way to throw away a perfect game, Ben. Great. Just great.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sheed makes both.. 104-101.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

A three and we tie.

Bob Rohrman is one weird looking dude.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Well as far as loses go this was a good one.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Ben with a nice assist to TO ratio of 1-5, not


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The database banned me for a few minutes.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

look on the bright side, milwauke is losing tonite


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hard to be mad at Ben when he scored 28.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Why do we continue to go to Nocioni when we need a big basket! I don't get it, Gordon was red hot from Long Range...we needed a 3, and yet again he doesn't touch the basketball.

And that play Ben turned it over on was doomed from the start. We should have had 3 turnovers on that possession. We didn't get it over the timeline in time, Kirk carried the ball and then Ben finally turned it over. I was expecting them to call a timeout and set up a play. Skiles has got to get a timeout in that situation....especially when the offense was as messed up as it was just getting the ball over the timeline.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

No one expected to win this game but what was frustrating is that we played well enough to win, IMO. or at least we shot well enough. 

Those turnover just killed us and those tapouts which led to second chance points for them also hurt.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

great effort by the bulls.... Noc has played great from the last few games I've seen... Ben was unstoppable tonight... bad pass at the end, but hell he was making ridiculous stuff


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles in his typical style this season drew up a horrible 3pt play with a chance to tie this game. Hasn't Noce screwed up enough on last second plays this season to NOT draw up a play for him?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Last season I expected the Bulls to win close games. This season I expect them to lose. Their play at the end of games has really been the difference between this season and last.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

If effort won ballgames, we'd win the championship!!! But of course effort means jack **** in the NBA unless you have talent to back it up and can win the game when it counts.

Bulls have tons of heart and effort, but talent keeps them from getting over the barrier that has been set up throughout this season in order to win games. These issues have to be cleared up during the offseason, or we'll suck just as much next year. Pax better make this team better, because this was supposed to be another great season, which of course was completely destroyed by Pax and now we have to struggle just to get in the playoffs. I hope Milwaukee goes on a 10-game losing streak so we can slip in the 8th spot and get into the damn playoffs.

Sorry for making a bad thing out of an almost good game, but we lost!!! So guess what, we still suck even though we were in it till the dying seconds of the 4th. We need to win these games. I'm telling you, if we still had two certain centers with us these games would A LOT easier to win, and this season wouldn't be so disappointing. Anything else I missed?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Skiles in his typical style this season drew up a horrible 3pt play with a chance to tie this game. Hasn't Noce screwed up enough on last second plays this season to NOT draw up a play for him?


 aww come on..I feel that Noc would have gotten that in. if Ben didn't get a hand on it, with the way the Bulls were shooting from the arc.

Noc does have the slow release but he was one of the best players on the floor tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> If effort won ballgames, we'd win the championship!!! But of course effort means jack **** in the NBA unless you have talent to back it up and can win the game when it counts.
> 
> Bulls have tons of heart and effort, but talent keeps them from getting over the barrier that has been set up throughout this season in order to win games. These issues have to be cleared up during the offseason, or we'll suck just as much next year. Pax better make this team better, because this was supposed to be another great season, which of course was completely destroyed by Pax and now we have to struggle just to get in the playoffs. I hope Milwaukee goes on a 10-game losing streak so we can slip in the 8th spot and get into the damn playoffs.
> 
> Sorry for making a bad thing out of an almost good game, but we lost!!! So guess what, we still suck even though we were in it till the dying seconds of the 4th. We need to win these games. I'm telling you, if we still had two certain centers with us these games would A LOT easier to win, and this season wouldn't be so disappointing. Anything else I missed?


 I have to disagree. Did talent cause us to cough up the ball? I guess you can blame court vision but I blame stupidity. Duhon just had nowhere to go and he just threw the ball away in the lane. He was making poor decisions. His lack of speed on inability to dunk didn't cause us to lose. 

In this league, playing 48 minutes of ball with effort will win you most games. We didn't do that tonight. Talent is a generic word anyways. Do you mean athletic ability? 

Pistons play smart ball. Bulls had brain cramps and that was plain and simple to see


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> I have to disagree. Did talent cause us to cough up the ball? I guess you can blame court vision but I blame stupidity. Duhon just had nowhere to go and he just threw the ball away in the lane. He was making poor decisions. His lack of speed on inability to dunk didn't cause us to lose.
> 
> In this league, playing 48 minutes of ball with effort will win you most games. We didn't do that tonight. Talent is a generic word anyways. Do you mean athletic ability?
> 
> Pistons play smart ball. Bulls had brain cramps and that was plain and simple to see


Athletic ability, speed, court vision, great bball IQ, whatever the **** will win us games. We don't have ONE of those things that we can excel at right now. NOT ONE!!!!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Playing smart, playing with effort... that is talent. I guess in that sense, we don't have enough talent to beat the Pistons.

Hopefully, as we become more experienced, we'll eliminate our mistakes.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> I have to disagree. Did talent cause us to cough up the ball? I guess you can blame court vision but I blame stupidity. Duhon just had nowhere to go and he just threw the ball away in the lane. He was making poor decisions. His lack of speed on inability to dunk didn't cause us to lose.
> 
> In this league, playing 48 minutes of ball with effort will win you most games. We didn't do that tonight. Talent is a generic word anyways. Do you mean athletic ability?
> 
> Pistons play smart ball. Bulls had brain cramps and that was plain and simple to see


This is a huge misconception. Playing 48 minutes of ball with effort will win you games against most bad teams and even some good teams. But most good teams ALSO play with 48 minutes of effort. Other teams, the good ones, are onto this whole "try hard" thing. It's not a secret. So when you try hard, and they try hard and trying hard on both sides cancels each other out, what's left? Playing low-mistake basketball. Again, the very good and even most of the good teams will also match you on this on most nights. So after that, what's left? Athletic ability. Now I know what you're probably thinking, so I'll stop you from false comparisons. Athletic ability alone won't win you anything. The Knicks have tons of athletic ability. But when you play hard and play low mistake basketball AND you have more athletic ability than the Bulls, you're gonna be able to win most games v. the Bulls where the Bulls don't hit an insane amount of jumpers. Size and athleticism. Using them to win mismatches and then hammering a mismatch for all its worth. That is what will beat the Bulls when you have the damn sense to try hard and play efficient ball yourself.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> No one expected to win this game but what was frustrating is that we played well enough to win, IMO. or at least we shot well enough.
> 
> Those turnover just killed us and those tapouts which led to second chance points for them also hurt.



I was really disappointed with how we came out for the third quarter. We started out missing a free throw, Kirk dribbled the ball off his leg out of bounds, we fouled them on a shot which they made and converted the free throw, Prince gets hurt and we botch an alley-opp by throwing it 4 feet above Deng's head out of bounds. Terrible start to the second half which allowed the Pistons to quickly tie things up.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Playing smart, playing with effort... that is talent. I guess in that sense, we don't have enough talent to beat the Pistons.
> 
> Hopefully, as we become more experienced, we'll eliminate our mistakes.



I think we'll knock them off to begin our ascent as the Bulls of old did.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pippenatorade said:


> This is a huge misconception. Playing 48 minutes of ball with effort will win you games against most bad teams and even some good teams. But most good teams ALSO play with 48 minutes of effort. Other teams, the good ones, are onto this whole "try hard" thing. It's not a secret. So when you try hard, and they try hard and trying hard on both sides cancels each other out, what's left? Playing low-mistake basketball. Again, the very good and even most of the good teams will also match you on this on most nights. So after that, what's left? Athletic ability. Now I know what you're probably thinking, so I'll stop you from false comparisons. Athletic ability alone won't win you anything. The Knicks have tons of athletic ability. But when you play hard and play low mistake basketball AND you have more athletic ability than the Bulls, you're gonna be able to win most games v. the Bulls where the Bulls don't hit an insane amount of jumpers. Size and athleticism. Using them to win mismatches and then hammering a mismatch for all its worth. That is what will beat the Bulls when you have the damn sense to try hard and play efficient ball yourself.


 The notion that this league plays with all out effort is completely wrong. There are very FEW teams who play as hard as the Bulls. Any person who follows what the other teams says about our club is that the Bulls play hard. In the current NBA, any team could beat anyone on any given night. The rest of your argument depends on the rest of the good NBA teams playing hard so if we disagree so be it. 

Sure I love to have stars on this club. Talented players can do special and extraordinary things that'll elevate the play of the team. Good players make it easier to win games because there is a bit more room for mistakes. I'm not going to argue about size or athleticism because that's what the Bulls need and we sorely miss those things. 

*But to blame this loss tonight on the lack of horses is incorrect. We had the players to win tonights game. *Stupidity and the lack of 48 minutes of effort lost this game for the Bulls. I just want to talk about tonight and what we could have done to have won this game. 

Skiles Postgame updated


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Lost by 5. FG%, 3pt%, rebounding all better. Our guys played well.

From the box score, though turnovers made a big difference, they shot 6 more free throws than us, and made 4 of those.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Showtyme said:


> Lost by 5. FG%, 3pt%, rebounding all better. Our guys played well.


Well, I wouldn't say we rebounded better. We got more rebounds, but that was mostly because the Pistons missed more shots. We definately didn't do a good job of keeping them from offensive rebounds.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> *Most NBA teams view game tape on large-screen monitors in their locker rooms about an hour before tipoff. The Pistons watched "Wayne's World" Wednesday with the volume turned down so it didn't interfere with the hip-hop music playing in the background.*





:raised_ey 



tribune


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Most NBA teams view game tape on large-screen monitors in their locker rooms about an hour before tipoff. The Pistons watched "Wayne's World" Wednesday with the volume turned down so it didn't interfere with the hip-hop music playing in the background.


Sounds like something Phil Jackson would do to keep his old teams loose.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

My favorite sound bytes from the game was under the Pistons basket in the second half when they were shooting free throws by some loud fan who was caught on the mike.

#1
"Hey Bulls! You think you are going to make the playoffs when you have Malik Allen as your starting Center?"

This was with Malik Allen in the game early in the 3rd quarter of course.

#2
"Nocioni. We got a spot on our roster next year waiting for you right here buddy." This was later in the 3rd quarter right after a foul on a shot inside.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> "Nocioni. We got a spot on our roster next year waiting for you right here buddy." This was later in the 3rd quarter right after a foul on a shot inside.


I think they just miss having a white guy sitting on the bench, because that'd be all Noc could do for the Pistons.

The best you can say about the Bulls' performance in this game is that our team is one of the very few that Detroit fans would prefer not to face in a playoff series, and that's a big compliment.

Some winnable games coming up, and Philly and Milwaukee in slumps. This is our time.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> :raised_ey
> 
> 
> 
> tribune


Fred Hoiberg worked out for them. Interesting.

Since you've got one link from the Trib. Here's their game story:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,1,6513677.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



> On the Bulls' next possession, Andres Nocioni attempted a three-pointer that Detroit's Ben Wallace swatted. Rasheed Wallace rebounded, was fouled and converted two more free throws to put the game out of reach.
> 
> "I turned the corner and saw Ben [Wallace] coming out," Gordon said. "I thought Rasheed was trailing me. I was trying to get it back to Darius (Songaila), but I just made a poor pass.
> 
> ...


And the Sun-Times: http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull093.html



> The teams have similar makeups -- both are defense-oriented with no main scoring threat -- but it's obvious the Bulls have a lot of growing to do before they truly can mirror the Pistons.
> 
> ''They're on a level we're not even near yet, although we can play with them on a given night,'' Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. ''What are they, 49-11? I guess 'aspire' would be the right word


And the Herald:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp



> The Bulls still had a chance to tie the game with a 3-pointer, but Nocioni’s attempt was deflected by Ben Wallace. Rasheed Wallace grabbed the ball as it fell short of the rim and tacked on 2 more foul shots with 10.7 seconds on the clock.
> 
> “At this level, there are no moral victories,” Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. “It’s a game we should have won.”
> 
> ...


----------

